# Is your cockapoo happy to be left alone?



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Oscar is 9 months old now and we are still having problems leaving him while we go out. He has never been particularly happy being left but he seems to be getting worse. When we go out he is left in a room which has a sofa, TV a lovely bed for him and plenty of toys. I think he cries or howls the whole time we are out as when we come home he is soaking wet on his paws and around his mouth and has scratched the back of the door.(he has nearly got through the door!!) He hasn't been left much lately as it's school holidays and both of my teenage kids have had chicken pox so there has always been someone in. I am dreading when the kids go back to school as he is going to have to be left as I work 4 days a week. We've never left him for any longer than 4 hours, I thought he would be happier being left by now. Does anyone have any advice what we could do to help with his separation anxiety.

Oh and just another thing, my pita patta doesn't change Oscar's age. How do I get it to do that.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I don't think any of them are happy being left alone as cockapoos are very social creatures. As long as mine have had a good walk they are in a routine and I know that they sleep when I am at work and are very lively when I get home. 4 hours is max that they should be left, otherwise I use dog walkers or daycare.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Cindy was never happy about being left, but she's finally getting the hang of it. I follow the same routine every time I go out. The mat & mop come out of the kitchen - otherwise she'll will destroy them (again  ) and I always leave her with the radio on, a tripe stick (her favourite treat in the whole wide world  ), a frozen Kong Extreme stuffed with peanut butter and a frozen carrot. It's taken a while, but she's finally accepted that being left for a couple of hours isn't a disaster. I videoed her the other day to check and after demolishing her treats she settled down to snooze quite happily.

Routine and time have done the trick for us - if they hadn't my next step would have been to try a Thundershirt. They don't work for all dogs, but I know of a few people who've had success with them. Not particularly cheap, but could be worth a try (if you order from QVC you can try one for 30 days and if it doesn't work you can send it back  ).

As for the pita pata the only way I found to fix mine was to set it up from scratch again.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I think all poos would rather be with us than without us, although we can leave Ralph, and have had to do so for up to 4 hours due to work. But I sneak back in the house and it has always been quiet & Ralph asleep.
I sometimes work from home, and if I'm in, all they do after a morning walk and exercise is lie around and snooze - so I don't feel guilty.
I now have ruby to keep him company, and I think they are fine when we are out. I've never seen any evidence of stress when we have been out.
I have always crated Ralph & ruby, and only just started leaving them out now whilst away from home. Ralph is 10 months now 
I do leave them with ball things that they have to roll around and play with to release treats or kibble, so they are not focused on been left alone.. Maybe try something like that?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You could also try one of those plug in pheromone things to calm him. Max always has Mandy for company so it's not an issue for us.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger hates it when we go out ,but we are only gone for the most two hours, but i all ways get her them big soup bones at the food store and i give her one of them she loves them and i also give her her kong full of peanut butter,and she is pretty happy but is all ways so glade when we return there is no keeping all 4 of her feet on the floor


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

We are lucky with Lola, she is the biggest lapdog around but also quite relaxed about us going out. Mostly it is just for an hour here or there. So long as she gets a treat as we leave she just hops into bed and sets to chewing. Very occasionally she is left for 3 or 4 hours but she is never in distress when we get home. 

Don't want to seem like I am bragging, I just wanted to show that some cockapoos don't get upset by it.

Have you tried leaving a radio or TV on? Might help relax him a bit. 

N x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Vickie I expect you already walk him before you go out, dont you? Try a long lasting chew or a pizzle stick. Also a stuffed kong- I put yoghurt in mine then freeze it, it takes them a good half hour to lick it out. If all else fails, another poo! Mine are wonderful company for each other when I am at work and when they go to kennels.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley does have a bit of separation anxiety and if I don't leave him in the crate he will hollar and scratch the door, in the crate he settles down though. I'm dreading the start of term as I will have to leave him behind the baby gate in the hall for a couple of hours here and there and I know he will be barking in protest a lot to start with. (i'll be home but have young children here that are a bit frightened of him).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> We are lucky with Lola, she is the biggest lapdog around but also quite relaxed about us going out. Mostly it is just for an hour here or there. So long as she gets a treat as we leave she just hops into bed and sets to chewing. Very occasionally she is left for 3 or 4 hours but she is never in distress when we get home.
> 
> Don't want to seem like I am bragging, I just wanted to show that some cockapoos don't get upset by it.
> 
> ...


Our Lola is the same! Though she goes to the footstool in the front room and watches until we get back! She's always there watching. Such a pet!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I had to leave these two for a bit alone while I grabbed something at the store. So they didn't make a peep as I gave them a treat and it was after playing in the dog park. But 30 min later when I came back they were standing at the gate waiting. They could have been asleep and heard me open the door but it was kind of funny as they didn't make a peep as I came in.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger don't make any noise when we are out but when we come in the door you would swear some one is killing her ,she yodels and howls and squeals,it is some thing to see and hear haa haa.what can i say she misses us LOL


----------

